

Wingman: Git + GitHub + OS X - basil
http://www.wingmanapp.com/

======
hemancuso
I'm shocked that an indie Mac app that isn't in the app store is trying to get
away with selling a $29 license that has no free trial. To Github developers,
of all people. Shenanigans.

It'd be one thing if you had an awesome video whereby I could see in this in
action. Or tons of awesome reviews from people I respect. Hell, I would pay $5
to try it out.

But you want me to pay $30 bucks in hopes that this doesn't suck? There is too
much competition in this market to even attempt this. This developer is
shooting themselves in the foot.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Why is it such a big deal that it isn't in the app store? As far as I can see
automatic updates is the only advantage that the app store brings... and even
that has been handled for years without problems by third party updating
systems like Sparkle.

~~~
batgaijin
sadly, I'd say because it's a centralized place for reviews that makes it less
likely a company might publish a half-written something

~~~
fudged71
Yeah, the app store model keeps the reviews out of the hands of the
developers. Almost like a consumer protection.

------
knowtheory
This seems like a cool idea but i'm bewildered by one thing. Why is this a
menu item? And does it have hotkeys?

Because, for better or worse, my menu bar is essentially full, and I save and
manipulate my code and repositories via my keyboard, not my mouse (well that's
mostly true. I still browse my git repos using GitX).

The workflow ideas seem worth trying, but the interface isn't something I can
get with (although i will cop to not having any good ideas on how to improve
this. I wonder what a quicksilver-like workflow would be like).

~~~
cmer
I recently discovered Bartender to help me with my menu bar and cannot
recommend it enough.

~~~
nathos
Link: <http://www.macbartender.com>

I'm a big fan of the app, and the developer finally fixed some annoying bugs
from the 1.0 release.

------
TheTaytay
Really surprised to see people balk at $29 for a software productivity tool. I
mean, I get it if it's not worth it for you, but I happily paid a similar
amount for SourceTree (before it was free ;) ), and pay similar amounts for
all sorts of development tools. It doesn't take much productivity gain for
these sorts of tools to pay for themselves quickly. This is the sort of thing
that a dev lead might buy for his team to teach/enforce the git-flow workflow
quickly and easily.

We happen to use Mercurial around here, so that was my biggest turnoff, but
the rest of the value proposition made plenty of sense to me: Solve one
problem. Solve it well. Charge real money.

I wish these guys success. :)

~~~
felciano
So is there an equivalent for Mercurial, i.e. automates best-practices recipes
for common dev workflow steps?

------
Hilyin
I suggest moving your imagery over to a CDN. Chrome network tab clocked your
site at taking 30 seconds to load all the images. (I am on a 100mbit
connection)

~~~
cwilson
The images and the download itself are both crawling for me.

~~~
_frog
Same issue here, I'm getting an estimated download time of four hours for the
app itself.

------
ainsleyb
Seems awesome - like a GUI for git-flow.

What is the pricing for this? Seems there's a free download at the top, but
the bottom says "Buy for $29.99". Might want to make the pricing structure
clearer. :)

~~~
pyrotechnick
From what I can gather it's some kind of dodgy Shareware thing. Although I can
only guess since they really have made little effort to make it any more
clear.

Neither the "purchase" site [1] nor anything inside the app itself [2] clearly
explains the terms of the free download, or why one should even consider
purchasing a licence.

I understand this is a fresh product and everything but it's expected one
makes an effort to make these terms far clearer before asking for people's
money.

Is this a simply a case of neglect or an example of a dark pattern [3] in the
wild?

[1] <http://wingmanapp.com/purchase>

[2] <http://i.imgur.com/aD5g8.png>

[3] <http://wiki.darkpatterns.org>

~~~
sanswork
What makes shareware dodgy now?

~~~
pyrotechnick
Nothing. You've misinterpreted. Or I've miscommunicated. Perhaps both.

Read what I wrote again without presuming I'm universally referring to all
Shareware as being dodgy; just this particular instance.

------
harlanlewis
I'd love to try this, but I'm uncomfortable entering my github username and
password - shouldn't apps like this be using oauth instead of basic
authentication?

Also, the sign in button appears disabled until you actually purchase it (I
assume it's not just a bug), which makes the prominent Download link on their
site with mostly hidden mention of pricing feel pretty shifty. Behavior like
this doesn't instill confidence or trust.

~~~
Me1000
I have a native iOS app that works with GitHub's API. I had the exact same
concern as you. As a user, I would much rather use an oath of flow instead of
entering my password.

Unfortunately, GitHub actually suggests you use basic auth for native
applications. Their reasoning is that the application secret would need to be
shipped with the binary, thus making it… not secret (even with various
obfuscation).

Source: [http://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#non-web-application-
fl...](http://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#non-web-application-flow)

~~~
comex
I don't know what their reasoning is, but there's another obvious reason - if
you're trying to protect against a malicious app, unless you get it from the
App Store so you can be assured it's sandboxed _and_ it uses an external web
browser to show the OAuth dialog, you don't have any real guarantee that it
can't steal your password anyway. Although it might be easier to write an app
that steals your password if you enter it directly, that's not much real
security - to that extent, the sense of protection that the OAuth dialog gives
you is false. (This is especially silly for iPhone Twitter apps, where the
standard is to pop up a web view which the app can easily inject JavaScript
into.)

~~~
nigelsampson
One nice thing about Windows 8 app development is that they provide a method
through WebAuthenticationBroker to have the browser instance hosted in a
secure separate process from your app to prevent any shenanigans.

------
mbustamante
SourceTree has something similar: a GUI for git-flow. Mac has the best tools
for git and in linux i can't find something with the quality of SourceTree.

link: [http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2012/08/01/smart-branching-
wit...](http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2012/08/01/smart-branching-with-
sourcetree-and-git-flow/)

------
jonpaul
I'm truly intrigued and curious... my startup Gitpilot
(<http://gitpilot.com/>) is trying to solve a similar problem. Was Wingman
conceived from any inspiration of Gitpilot? Truly curious, especially because
of the airplane naming scheme.

~~~
neilkelty
Wingman is a friend you take to the bar, not an airplane. But props on your
app/startup - pretty damn slick UI.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
A wingman is the other pilot flying a sortie with you, supporting you in a
dangerous mission. The bar-cruising friend only wishes he could be that
awesome.

~~~
neilkelty
I stand corrected (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wingman>).

------
_frog
Command + Return probably isn't the best key combination for this. Most source
code editors on OS X use that key combination to insert a new line below the
current one regardless of cursor position.

------
teddyknox
Downloaded it. Ran it. Entered my github credentials... and the login button
is disabled.

hm.

~~~
tenfef
Login is enabled once you buy it. It's not clear, but there's no trial you
have to pay to login.

------
duaneb
No way I'm dropping $30 without trying it first, especially if it is not on
the app store. This isn't exactly a 99 cent flashlight app.

------
louischatriot
The page what this brings me on top of Git+Github. Is it just a GUI around Git
to avoid having to learn the ~5 everyday commands?

------
nodesocket
So I was ready to buy Wingman, but then paused and thought. Why isn't this on
the App Store? Am I really going to use it? I am all for productivity tools,
and honestly willing to pay for anything that makes my life easier, but I
think I just need a trial of Wingman, just to make sure it is what I am
envisioning.

------
tirant
Alienating developers from git? What's next, hiding them the source code? I do
not really see the point of this app.

------
desireco42
So this is graphical representation of gitflow... and tied to github... it
sounds cool, I am a little suspicious how many people will really need this.
From angry comments I see this is not tied to appstore, kudos for that, hope
more devs would do it like this.

------
pdenya
Does this work with git-flow already? I wouldn't switch away from an existing
git based workflow for this but I'll consider it for future projects.

------
klrr
I'm not into these stuff, but this might be an alternative:
<http://codejournalapp.com/>

------
BillSaysThis
For all the comments about no trial version, they cover this at the bottom of
the page by saying they'll gladly refund if you're unsatisfied.

------
dmak
1) I use CMD + Enter for Alfred 2) How is this faster than just going into
command line? 3) $30? I'll just stick with command line.

~~~
Terretta
With spotlight at command-space, why not option-space for Alfred?

~~~
dmak
Because Alfred is basically a replacement for Spotlight, so I just use Alfred
instead.

------
twodayslate
This looks cool. Is there any similar software for Windows?

------
shennyg
Are there settings for a --no-ff merge?

------
cenanozen
29$ ruined it for me

~~~
chris24
$29 is a small price to pay to increase your productivity.

~~~
chrislloyd
How do I know it will? I was turned off by the lack of a trial.

------
supercoder
Ugh, github. No thanks.

------
btilly
Tip.

A lot of people will see the name and have the response that I did. Which is
that this is likely to be an app that aims to help sleazy pickup artists out.

Like it or not that is the immediate association that people have with
"wingman".

~~~
SnowLprd
I'm calling shenanigans.

First of all, please don't pass off personal perspectives as fact. An
"immediate association that people have"? Really? What actual data do you have
to back such an assertion? I had no such image in my head whatsoever when I
first saw the name. Am I in the majority or the minority? I have no idea.
Neither do you.

Secondly, if we avoided each and every possible warped euphemism in the
English language, we wouldn't be able to name anything. Teabag, facial, taint,
snorkel... the list of potential innuendo is endless. These are perfectly good
words that have been ruined by some jerk who thought he was being clever.

Don't buy into this. Let the 13 year-olds snigger in the back of the room if
they want to. The only way to combat this prepubescent inanity is to use these
words in their proper context -- as often as possible.

~~~
btilly
It is unarguable that there will be people who have that immediate
association. I stand as an existence proof for that. It is also unarguable
that not everyone has that association - you are proof of that.

How many have the association? A few? A lot? From the fact that I did, my
inclination is to suspect that it is not uncommon. Perhaps I'm wrong.

Will the name be a barrier to success? Possibly, possibly not. But it is
important to know that some people will have that association. Perhaps you
think that using the name anyways is a worthwhile public service. Perhaps you
think that anything that causes people to get curious is good. Perhaps you
think it is not the image you want.

The authors of the tool should take it however they want to. It is their
product, not mine. But they should at least KNOW that, for better or for
worse, there are people out there who will have the reaction that I did.

